

OpenSSL 1.0.1f - 3 CVE issues fixed - ballard
http://www.openssl.org/news/openssl-1.0.1-notes.html

======
ballard
[http://www.openssl.org/source/openssl-1.0.1f.tar.gz](http://www.openssl.org/source/openssl-1.0.1f.tar.gz)

[http://www.openssl.org/source/openssl-1.0.1f.tar.gz.asc](http://www.openssl.org/source/openssl-1.0.1f.tar.gz.asc)

[https://www.openssl.org/docs/misc/fingerprints.txt](https://www.openssl.org/docs/misc/fingerprints.txt)

[https://www.openssl.org/source/openssl-1.0.1f.tar.gz.sha1](https://www.openssl.org/source/openssl-1.0.1f.tar.gz.sha1)

~~~
midas007
sha256: 6cc2a80b17d64de6b7bac985745fdaba971d54ffd7d38d3556f998d7c0c9cb5a

sha1: 9ef09e97dfc9f14ac2c042f3b7e301098794fc0f

